# New member question



## otto1357 (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi People,

I joined the forum as I have an elderly relative in Germany and thought it would be a good place to get advise and contacts on managing her house should she go into care. Anyone recommend a property manager around Hoff or Nuremburg?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I cannot honestly see how joining a forum aimed at people who are trying to become expats in different countries - is going to help you manage the care of an elderly relative!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think the OP is referring to managing the properties belonging to the elderly relative here. I'm not sure about Germany, but we just recently had some discussion in the France forum about finding "property managers" in general. In France anyhow it can be really difficult to find professional management services for individual properties that are being rented out - for the short or long term. 

But you may want to take a look through this thread concerning France: Buying a holiday home


----------



## otto1357 (Dec 15, 2021)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I cannot honestly see how joining a forum aimed at people who are trying to become expats in different countries - is going to help you manage the care of an elderly relative!


I was enquiring about property management as the house will have to be locked up and secured eg Property Guardians.


----------



## otto1357 (Dec 15, 2021)

Bevdeforges said:


> I think the OP is referring to managing the properties belonging to the elderly relative here. I'm not sure about Germany, but we just recently had some discussion in the France forum about finding "property managers" in general. In France anyhow it can be really difficult to find professional management services for individual properties that are being rented out - for the short or long term.
> 
> But you may want to take a look through this thread concerning France: Buying a holiday home


Hi, Thanks for your reply. Yes its difficult that's why I found this forum on the off chance really. I've had no luck directly via online web sites so far and a referral might help.


----------

